# Cast off



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2002)

for those of you who I don't talk to often besides for in class, I got my cast off today but I can't put weight on the foot for 6 weeks and in 8 weeks I have another surgery so I should probley be back in about ten weeks to three months


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2002)

You must be much more comfortable now.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2002)

Ya it isn't to bad but now everytime I get jostled a little it causes alot of pain.


----------

